# binos



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a pair of Swaro 8.5x42 and was wondering if anyone has compaired any swaro glass to Vortex glass. Pros Cons? i know you get what you pay for but swaros warranty is only a yr now and vortex is no questions asked lifetime. any input would be help on my next purches of 15x56's


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I used a pair of 10x50 swar from a buddy of mine.. After this I had no problem buying a pair of 12x42 vortex.. HONESTLY, I think they are just as good. And yes they are cheaper.. I bought the vipers and I love them.. Plus the guys there are great to talk to from vortex.. So go and get a pair, save yourself some money..


----------



## mazur (Aug 28, 2009)

*Vortex*

I compared the vortex the first year they came out against the Swaro, and Leica. Vortex compared equally in clarity and saw no difference in using in the field either. I still have my Vortex, love them for early mornings. :thumbs_up:smile:


----------



## nikki6gun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet thanks for the info guys


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

Sweet thanks for the info guys


----------

